
Show HN: A school student's website - Nib
http://nibnalin.tech
======
blogle
On your sieve project

"Below is a screenshot of the time it takes to produce all the prime numbers
from 0 to 100,000,000 (100 billion, in other words!)."

100,000,000 != 100 billion

------
tmaly
Is this only a single page?

~~~
Nib
Yeah, right now it's only this. You can see one of my projects at
[http://nibnalin.tech/internet-history/](http://nibnalin.tech/internet-
history/)

~~~
tmaly
you should put something up on github.com

